# Photo-realistic virtual guitar builder



## LLink2411 (Jan 29, 2010)

So I happened upon this virtual LP guitar builder:
Custom LP-Style Guitar

and came up with this monster:







What can you guys come up with?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 29, 2010)

Make that a semi hollow, add a string, and give me it now


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah yeah there was a massive thread on this builder aaaaages ago, everyone posted their own mockups. There was some other builders too.

Thats nice though that one!


----------



## Bungle (Jan 29, 2010)

Yummy maple binding on the body, creme on the neck/headstock.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 29, 2010)

Dat was fun. I wouldn't mind something like this.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Mattayus (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha i went for something so simple compared to your beautiful mocks!






In fact... that's pretty much the Zakk Wylde sig


----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 29, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


>


Sea



nordhauser06 said:


>


Forest



Mattayus said:


>


Willie Adler


The holy trinity of urelated crap.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 29, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Sea
> 
> 
> Forest
> ...



At first I was like 

...But then...

I lol'd


----------



## Arminius (Jan 29, 2010)

Quick mock up of a guitar I'm redoing for a friend.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 29, 2010)

I fuckin love this application!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arminius (Jan 29, 2010)

Diggin' the ones on the right and left


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it a bad thing that I want to stab everyone that has ever liked silverburst guitars? I think it might be a genetic thing. My dad, and both my brothers hate them too.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 1, 2010)

we all have differents taste in guitars Pirate, in my case, I just love natural finish guitars, white superstrats, and my thing with silverburst is only because of KoRn (years ago, when I was a kid, and I`ve love KoRn, the guitar of my dreams was the Head`s silverburst LACS, well, my taste change, but that guitar still in my mind)


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## meisterjager (Feb 1, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Is it a bad thing that I want to stab everyone that has ever liked silverburst guitars? I think it might be a genetic thing. My dad, and both my brothers hate them too.


 
Don't wanna stab people, but silverburst doesn't do it for me, either


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 1, 2010)

I think it looks best on LP style guitars and similar shapes.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 1, 2010)

FU! 






wub


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## 6o66er (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is one I just came up with tell me what you think.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 1, 2010)

This guitar builder is pretty fun.. I made a few, but this one was my favorite


----------



## groph (Feb 1, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Is it a bad thing that I want to stab everyone that has ever liked silverburst guitars? I think it might be a genetic thing. My dad, and both my brothers hate them too.


 

I KNOW. I hate them too.


----------



## Phlegethon (Feb 1, 2010)

seeing as being laid off is starting to get to me . . .I'll give this a shot and come up with something. got a thing for wood, abalone, and zebra coils. I think it turned out pretty good LOL


----------



## Origins (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## jam3v (Feb 1, 2010)

OH YEAH






FUCK YEAH


----------



## Daemon (Feb 1, 2010)

This is mines =P


----------



## Statue of Ages (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2010)

jam3v said:


>


----------



## techcoreriffman (Feb 1, 2010)

It won't load past 39%


----------



## -One- (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2010)

I went for class.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 2, 2010)

^ DO WANT!!! Man that's so stylish.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's my girlie contribution.


----------



## Samer (Feb 2, 2010)

Man i wish i could buy this guitar








xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Here's my girlie contribution.



Looks beautiful, but needs an ebony board


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 2, 2010)

Samer said:


> Looks beautiful, but needs an ebony board



It had one originally, but I think when I was changing things around it got changed on accident.


----------



## Samer (Feb 2, 2010)

If i could have this and the guitar i made above in a RGA body + 7 strings






i wouldn't need any other guitars.


----------



## Methilde (Feb 2, 2010)

I love how you can have fret numbers as neck inlays, LOL


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 2, 2010)

If I was actually going to make one of these for myself it would look like this.


----------



## Remission (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 2, 2010)

First there was the storm:


LLink2411 said:


>



Now here comes the eye:


----------



## retrowheels (Feb 2, 2010)

u should check out this guys, he makes them from scratch without silly generators (although those are cool as well). but it allows him to make custom body shapes and headstocks and stuff. instead of repeating inlays and bridges over and over. It also allows for 7 and 8 string versions as well, after all this is a website mainly for ERG's. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107701-guitar-mock-ups-2-0-a.html


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 2, 2010)

I could do that if I so felt like it, but these come out perfect every time.

Also, this editor has stoptail, STB, Bigsby, PRS wraparound and FR trems for bridges... as well as 50 inlay options.


----------



## retrowheels (Feb 2, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> I could do that if I so felt like it, but these come out perfect every time.



so do his, and they aren't ugly LP's every time. lawl.

and he has unlimited options (including custom bodies, inlays, you name it), cuz he isn't limited to a generator


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 2, 2010)

This in a 7 = Pure win


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 2, 2010)

retrowheels said:


> so do his, and they aren't ugly LP's every time. lawl.
> 
> and he has unlimited options (including custom bodies, inlays, you name it), cuz he isn't limited to a generator


The Les Paul is the penultimate guitar shape. It was the first, and it will always be the best.


Here's a hot rod for you:


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> The Les Paul is the penultimate guitar shape. It was the first, and it will always be the best.


The SG was the original Les Paul shape


----------



## retrowheels (Feb 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> The Les Paul is the penultimate guitar shape. It was the first, and it will always be the best.
> 
> 
> Here's a hot rod for you:



i wasn't starting a contest. i was merely saying u should look at his work, cuz its handmade and still looks real.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 3, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> The SG was the original Les Paul shape


Actually the Les Paul is the exact copy of the first usable electric guitar that Les Paul built in the 40's (except it did not have P90's or Humbuckers, because humbuckers were not created until ~1957 and both were Gibson inventions). It is shaped like it is because he was trying to capture the look of an acoustic guitar.

The SG was designed by Gibson engineers around 1959 (the year they created the Explorer and V shapes) as a way to make it more modern. They thinned out the body and gave it a second horn.

They planned for the SG to officially replace the traditional Les Paul signature guitar, but Les hated how it felt so they just released it under the generic name SG or "Solid Guitar."


The original SGs with the "Les Paul" signature on the headstock are worth a fortune.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## BrainArt (Feb 3, 2010)

This generator is fun and all, but I wish it had more body shapes, and options. I came up with a couple awesome designs I would love to see on a 7-string RGA style guitar, or even a PRS Cust. 24 shape and style. I also strongly dislike LP shapes.


----------



## Variant (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 3, 2010)

Apparently I was just neg repped and called an "asshole" for something I posted in this thread.

Someone must _really_ hate Les Pauls or Gibson Guitar history.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Apparently I was just neg repped and called an "asshole" for something I posted in this thread.
> 
> Someone must _really_ hate Les Pauls or Gibson Guitar history.



some people are fucking weird, also probably 12 years old


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 3, 2010)

Variant said:


>


Those are two blonds I'd definitely tap!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Apparently I was just neg repped and called an "asshole" for something I posted in this thread.
> 
> Someone must _really_ hate Les Pauls or Gibson Guitar history.




Looking at the neg rep on your profile, and then the post that was given said neg; I kind of have to agree with the guy who gave it to you. The tone of your post makes it seem like LPs are the be-all end-all guitar, and that everyone and their mothers should play an LP. When really it's just your opinion, and not fact. 

/Thread hijack.

On-Topic: This generator is still mildly amusing.


----------



## Konfusius (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Hosenbugler (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## SPBY (Feb 3, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> This generator is fun and all, but I wish it had more body shapes, and options. I came up with a couple awesome designs I would love to see on a 7-string RGA style guitar, or even a PRS Cust. 24 shape and style. I also strongly dislike LP shapes.



Dude, go to my mockups thread, i can make you the RGA.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107701-guitar-mock-ups-2-0-a.html

But uh.... please don't request a bunch cuz it takes a while to make them, i dont use a generator :/


----------



## Ericbrujo (Feb 3, 2010)

Badass, IMO


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 3, 2010)

WANT.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 3, 2010)

That inlay kind if looks like the Slipknot logo, doesn't it?



IbanezShredderB said:


> Looking at the neg rep on your profile, and then the post that was given said neg; I kind of have to agree with the guy who gave it to you. The tone of your post makes it seem like LPs are the be-all end-all guitar, and that everyone and their mothers should play an LP. When really it's just your opinion, and not fact.
> 
> /Thread hijack.
> 
> On-Topic: This generator is still mildly amusing.



I used to be a vehement Ibanez player also until I played my 2009 LP Standard for the first time.

It was an epiphany of amazing tone and comfort.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 3, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> I used to be a vehement Ibanez player also until I played my 2009 LP Standard for the first time.
> 
> It was an epiphany of amazing tone and comfort.



I've never been comfortable playing an LP, but hey: To each his own.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2010)

Still like the complete telecaster better than this. 
Goolge the complete telecaster and click the T.C.T. link to know.


----------



## Troegenator (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey OP...thanks man, thats an awesome program


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## leipzig175 (Feb 6, 2010)

My first mockups.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 7, 2010)

What do you think guys?


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, the chrome/nickel/whatever really fits the look of that guitar. It looks very simple and understated.

Gold or black hardware would be out of place.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 8, 2010)

I always did have a thing for natural finishes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 9, 2010)

That finish looks new.


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 9, 2010)

Simple but effective.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 9, 2010)

Might have already posted this one:






But this is definitely a new one:


----------



## BryanFTWL (Feb 11, 2010)

The bottom one is a carbon copy of the Eclipse I'm trading for Monday (The one I'm getting has four knobs though.)
The top is what I'm thinking I may do to it.


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is a rendition of my real Les Paul.


----------

